# Colnago Resprays?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wondering, is there anyone in North America that can do a good job respraying Colnago's for a half reasonable price?? Or is Maestro in the UK the only option?
thx!


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Just wondering, is there anyone in North America that can do a good job respraying Colnago's for a half reasonable price?? Or is Maestro in the UK the only option?
> thx!


Pretty hopeless reply for you perhaps but.......... Mike at Maestro had a Rabobank MXL resprayed for me ( in AD12) before I bought it from him. Not only no extra charge but really superb. Even less use to you ( sorry) my refurb of a 1979 ish Super completed this week cost me £120.00 for the respray including correct decals - you'll have to do the conversion - and it is quite outstanding. But - also in UK I'm afraid. I can give you contact details if you want. Good luck!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know about Maestro, the problem is that I am in Canada, and for some reason it is ridiculously expensive to ship -from- Canada to anywhere international (except US)...


----------



## the desert fox (Apr 20, 2007)

are you any close to this guy? http://www.velocolour.com/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> Just wondering, is there anyone in North America that can do a good job respraying Colnago's for a half reasonable price?? Or is Maestro in the UK the only option?
> thx!


Have you tried Sems custom painting? On ebay I just saw some Cinelli bars and seatpost that he painted to match a LX4 frame and they looked pretty awesome. I wrote the guy to ask him who did the painting, and he told me it was Sems. I have no idea what the price would be though.

http://www.semcustompaint.com/

http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-RAM-2-C...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ac63eb1d


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe SEM's does a pretty good job but last time I checked (several years ago), it was real expensive.

The problem with Maestro is his paint jobs are not exact copies of the original Colnago patterns, depending on the scheme. I know, because he promised me a World Champ design with the Mapei cubes but the actual frame came out a bit different. He gave me the option to cancel the order and I did.

I tried getting several LBSs to get the paint job from Colnago, but forget it. Lucky for me, when Sven Nys won the cyclocross world championship in 2004, Colnago came out with the scheme for a year or two (maybe it was me bugging them all the time), so I did get a frame with the WC scheme (I think you had the same frame before you sold it, gibson00).

Maybe a bit off topic, but the Mapei scheme has been resurrected on the 2010 EPS, but you can only get it from R&A Cycles (but $5,500 for the frame!). Now you know why you see so many Mapei Colnagos on Ebay. Same thing happened with the WC scheme in 2005. Collectors dumped frames since it was no longer so rare and collectible. And the new Mapei scheme is a lot nicer than the originals, since the fork is painted to match, and the 3D look is better.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

Clevor said:


> I believe SEM's does a pretty good job but last time I checked (several years ago), it was real expensive.
> 
> The problem with Maestro is his paint jobs are not exact copies of the original Colnago patterns, depending on the scheme. I know, because he promised me a World Champ design with the Mapei cubes but the actual frame came out a bit different. He gave me the option to cancel the order and I did.
> 
> ...



To be honest even Colnago themselves can be inconsistent both with paint schemes and the colo(u)rs they use......


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thx for the suggestions, will check them out.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

corky said:


> To be honest even Colnago themselves can be inconsistent both with paint schemes and the colo(u)rs they use......


That's true. They used to say the little 'errors' in the paint job like overspray here and there and discrepancies in thickness of color bands are part and parcel of the uniqueness of every frame. Uh . I prefer it perfect in every way myself, and PULEESE, no orange peel on the clearcoat! I did not buy a Pinarello! :lol: 

I must say my C50 in WC scheme is a good one. I don't know how Colnago got that gloss on the clearcoat without rubbing the paint out. And the multicolored bands are pretty consistent in width compared to some jobs I've seen.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

No experience directly, I do know you can ship your frame through a Colnago dealer to the Colnago factory and they will repaint it. The problem is the time. Probably looking a 6 months.....doesn't hurt to inquire..


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

Colnago no longer repaint their frames. They say that the repaint process could damage the carbon.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

meccio said:


> Colnago no longer repaint their frames. They say that the repaint process could damage the carbon.


This issue came up around two years ago; I think the posts can be dug up on this forum. The reason that came to light is a new European (or Italian?) regulation that stated that when a frame is repainted, the manufacturer must reoffer the original warrantee of two years. Not sure this is the real reason, but that is what was postulated at the time.

I would think to do a good job of a respray, the original paint must be completely removed, either by sanding or paint stripper. So maybe this is one factor that would affect the carbon.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I had a C40 repainted by Colnago in Italy this past summer. I purchased it from a Colnago dealer in Italy and he sent it in for a repaint before sending it to me. I requested the world champ TM38 paint scheme. They even painted "limited edition" on the top tube which I found funny! What's odd is they did not paint "C40" anywhere on the frame - it should have been on the seat tube and also on the HP chain stays.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

ctam said:


> I had a C40 repainted by Colnago in Italy this past summer. I purchased it from a Colnago dealer in Italy and he sent it in for a repaint before sending it to me. I requested the world champ TM38 paint scheme. They even painted "limited edition" on the top tube which I found funny! What's odd is they did not paint "C40" anywhere on the frame - it should have been on the seat tube and also on the HP chain stays.


Are you in Italy??? I think you mean a C50, which is the frame you got. The C40 was discontinued many years ago and you can't get one new. 

I'm surprised that you would be able to get that paint job so easily. I tried and tried four years ago, through an LBS, through Colnago Japan, and through Veltec, the Colnago USA distributor at the time. No dice. It's just as well since I now prefer the other WC scheme, which displays a bit more 3k carbon weave. 

The last I heard about that Mapei paint scheme is Ernesto Colnago himself got into an argument with Oscar Friere, and said he would never do that paint scheme again. So I'm somewhat surprised they did it.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm located in Canada. The frame was used and I bought it online from a Colnago dealer in Italy. It's a C40, not C50. I simply asked him if it was possible to get it repainted and he said his shop is practically a stone's throw away from one of Colnago's painting facilities. He said he walked over with frame in hand and asked them if they could still do TM38. The frame was returned to him in under a month. The price was pretty reasonable too - I think something like 350euros to paint both the frame and fork.

Maybe the reason they didn't paint "C40" anywhere on the bike is because they didn't have the stencils handy since they stopped the C40 back in 2003????


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Interesting..*



meccio said:


> Colnago no longer repaint their frames. They say that the repaint process could damage the carbon.


I've head about Master X-Lights being repainted. I guess carbon's are a different story..


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

ctam said:


> I'm located in Canada. The frame was used and I bought it online from a Colnago dealer in Italy. It's a C40, not C50. I simply asked him if it was possible to get it repainted and he said his shop is practically a stone's throw away from one of Colnago's painting facilities. He said he walked over with frame in hand and asked them if they could still do TM38. The frame was returned to him in under a month. The price was pretty reasonable too - I think something like 350euros to paint both the frame and fork.
> 
> Maybe the reason they didn't paint "C40" anywhere on the bike is because they didn't have the stencils handy since they stopped the C40 back in 2003????


It does look like a C50, with the long lugs and the diamond chainstays.
Regardless, that paint job is gorgeous! I'm in Canada too, but I hate the idea of trying to ship my frame to Italy, etc. Canadapost, UPS, etc. all charge absolutely ridiculous shipping rates to ship overseas, hundreds of dollars. Yet Totalcycliong, etc., can ship a frame to Canada for about $50.....I don't get it...


----------

